# BFP today (symptoms in 2ww) - WARNING: APOLOGIES VERY LONG POST!



## beelix

Hi all

I have only joined the last couple of days but have been lurking for a week or so obsessing (as we do) about symptoms during my 2ww. I have found all the questions and answers in this forum really helpful and reassuring so I thought it is time to return the favour given that I got my BFP this morning (14/15 dpo).

Some background: FF says I Oed on 30 June, but I think I may have Oed 1 July as my bbt on 1 July (while higher than the day before) was still in the range of my usual pre-O temps (I have been charting for a few months in order to get to know my cycle). My shortest LP is 12 days and my longest is 15 days which means AF would be due 15/16 July.

*Giveaway symptom:*

CRAMPS/TWINGING 
I think I started getting a weird stitch-like feeling from around 7-8dpo. However at the time I thought it could very well be in my head as I thought it could still be too early to feel any symptoms. However from 9/10dpo, I started getting very mild cramps and twinges. This was significant for me because I NEVER cramp before AF. Only ever on the day of AF, and it would be BAD  not the mild cramps Ive been experiencing. I continued to get these until today, though they did stop for one day which made me all paranoid. Also, the closer I got to AF due date, the more they felt like AF cramps which also made me think more and more that AF was going to arrive after all. My point with this is, yes you can most definitely get AF like cramps all the way up to your due date and still get a BFP so dont lose hope!

*Potential symptoms:*

NAUSEA
I was pretty nauseated around 5/6dpo and once during the day, when I saw my colleagues lunch, I swear I could have rendered it inedible. BUT it could have been a co-incidence as most of my research shows it to be far too early for this. In the last couple of days however, I have experienced mild nausea in the morning before I brushed my teeth. It is VERY mild, like almost at the back of my throat, but never stopped me from actually eating. Once again, Im not very sure about saying this is a symptom.

BBs
Yes my bbs have been sore for the last 10 days. However it is sore EVERY month the week before AF is due so I couldnt say it was a symptom. However I did notice more pronounced veining coming from my collarbone towards my nipples. DH and I have never noticed them before, but to be totally honest, it wasnt like we were ever looking for it whereas this time I was =D. One thing however was that I saw a new faint vein last night which I dont remember seeing a few days ago. I figure I should remember if it was always there since I was specifically looking for veins a few days ago. DH figures Im a total nutter =).

FATIGUE / TIREDNESS
I am always tired, which is why it was hard for me to say this was definitely a symptom. However I definitely felt a lot more tired than usual during the 1ww, which however could be attributed to...

BAD SLEEP
I have been randomly waking up in the middle of the night. I know the time because the first thing I do is take my temp, check the time to make a mental note for FF, then curse at the fact that it is actually only 5:45 am, 3:35am or 4:15am. Sometimes it takes me a while to go back to sleep as I feel really warm. Once I woke up with night sweats.

BATHROOM HABITS
TMI but I was constipated once on 8/9 dpo and the next day managed to get mild diarrhoea. These only happened once though so Im not sure if I can call them symptoms. I just more found it weird that they occurred so close to one another but Ive been fine all other days.

*Symptoms I did not have:*

IMPLANTATION SYMPTOMS
While I did miss one or two days taking my bbt (because of the bad sleep I mentioned above), I could not see any dips in my chart at all. Also did not notice any evidence of blood (pink, brown or otherwise) that would suggest implantation bleeding.

CM
It seems a lot of ladies record copious amounts of CM in the 2ww. Except for 1 day which I had some (though not a lot) of watery cm and 1 day of creamy cm, I was dry as a bone. 

NIPPLES
As stated above, I did have sore bbs which for me are normal for the week leading up to AF. However, my nipples did not hurt AT ALL. They were sensitive leading up to O (which is normal for me) but stopped being so right after.

Apologies for the essay, but hope the above helps in some way. Now that Ive got this far, lets just hope it sticks! Best of luck to all of us!


----------



## xxmiaowxx

Very useful post :) congrats on your BFP and a h&h 9 months to you :)


----------



## Gem1210390

congrates on BFP and thanks for your post


----------



## Jazavac

I wish you all the luck! 

The more I read about symptoms, the more I recognize in myself. So, since I'm still waiting for my verdict, I try not to think about it too much (and I keep failing).


----------



## Nolly

Thank you so very much for this. It is very helpful!


----------



## Nolly

Oh and massive congrats on your BFP!!!! )


----------



## Helena_

thanks so much! Congrats on the BFP! What dpo did you test?


----------



## Marini_Mare

congrats & thanks!! :thumbup:


----------



## beelix

Thank you all!

I tested for the first time this morning (14/15dpo - I don't know how I managed to last so long without testing!). Just got home and tested for a 2nd time (this morning was Clearblue and I was paranoid that it was a false positive) and got my 2nd BFP =D


----------



## cissyhope

Ahhhh congratulations!!! thank you for your info :flower:


----------



## shteach7

Congratulations!!! That is super exciting! 

Do you mind if we can see your chart?


----------



## d1kt8r

1st : CONGRATS on your bfp :) thants great news.
2nd : i felt like i was reading about myself in that "esssay" lol so i cant loose hope yet huh. im 6 dpo:)


----------



## Nae

congrats !


----------



## beelix

Of course, happy to share my chart if it helps (hope this works)... though as you can see, the times I've taken my temps are all over the shop.

I don't think anyone should lose hope until AF arrives. My obsessing over all my symptoms and trying to compare them with everyone else's has just hightlighted to me how different we are all and how different all our symptoms can be.
 



Attached Files:







FF.jpg
File size: 82.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Laucu

Thank you for sharing! and congrats :) 

My first baby was a complete surprise and I was completely oblivious to all the early symptoms - the only thing that I really noticed was that my boobs no longer fitted inside my bra! But that must've been about 3-4 weeks along.


----------



## Brookegarrett

Congrats!!!


----------



## Want_A_Baby

beelix said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have only joined the last couple of days but have been lurking for a week or so obsessing (as we do) about symptoms during my 2ww. I have found all the questions and answers in this forum really helpful and reassuring so I thought it is time to return the favour given that I got my BFP this morning (14/15 dpo).
> 
> Some background: FF says I Oed on 30 June, but I think I may have Oed 1 July as my bbt on 1 July (while higher than the day before) was still in the range of my usual pre-O temps (I have been charting for a few months in order to get to know my cycle). My shortest LP is 12 days and my longest is 15 days which means AF would be due 15/16 July.
> 
> *Giveaway symptom:*
> 
> CRAMPS/TWINGING
> I think I started getting a weird stitch-like feeling from around 7-8dpo. However at the time I thought it could very well be in my head as I thought it could still be too early to feel any symptoms. However from 9/10dpo, I started getting very mild cramps and twinges. This was significant for me because I NEVER cramp before AF. Only ever on the day of AF, and it would be BAD  not the mild cramps Ive been experiencing. I continued to get these until today, though they did stop for one day which made me all paranoid. Also, the closer I got to AF due date, the more they felt like AF cramps which also made me think more and more that AF was going to arrive after all. My point with this is, yes you can most definitely get AF like cramps all the way up to your due date and still get a BFP so dont lose hope!
> 
> *Potential symptoms:*
> 
> NAUSEA
> I was pretty nauseated around 5/6dpo and once during the day, when I saw my colleagues lunch, I swear I could have rendered it inedible. BUT it could have been a co-incidence as most of my research shows it to be far too early for this. In the last couple of days however, I have experienced mild nausea in the morning before I brushed my teeth. It is VERY mild, like almost at the back of my throat, but never stopped me from actually eating. Once again, Im not very sure about saying this is a symptom.
> 
> BBs
> Yes my bbs have been sore for the last 10 days. However it is sore EVERY month the week before AF is due so I couldnt say it was a symptom. However I did notice more pronounced veining coming from my collarbone towards my nipples. DH and I have never noticed them before, but to be totally honest, it wasnt like we were ever looking for it whereas this time I was =D. One thing however was that I saw a new faint vein last night which I dont remember seeing a few days ago. I figure I should remember if it was always there since I was specifically looking for veins a few days ago. DH figures Im a total nutter =).
> 
> FATIGUE / TIREDNESS
> I am always tired, which is why it was hard for me to say this was definitely a symptom. However I definitely felt a lot more tired than usual during the 1ww, which however could be attributed to...
> 
> BAD SLEEP
> I have been randomly waking up in the middle of the night. I know the time because the first thing I do is take my temp, check the time to make a mental note for FF, then curse at the fact that it is actually only 5:45 am, 3:35am or 4:15am. Sometimes it takes me a while to go back to sleep as I feel really warm. Once I woke up with night sweats.
> 
> BATHROOM HABITS
> TMI but I was constipated once on 8/9 dpo and the next day managed to get mild diarrhoea. These only happened once though so Im not sure if I can call them symptoms. I just more found it weird that they occurred so close to one another but Ive been fine all other days.
> 
> *Symptoms I did not have:*
> 
> IMPLANTATION SYMPTOMS
> While I did miss one or two days taking my bbt (because of the bad sleep I mentioned above), I could not see any dips in my chart at all. Also did not notice any evidence of blood (pink, brown or otherwise) that would suggest implantation bleeding.
> 
> CM
> It seems a lot of ladies record copious amounts of CM in the 2ww. Except for 1 day which I had some (though not a lot) of watery cm and 1 day of creamy cm, I was dry as a bone.
> 
> NIPPLES
> As stated above, I did have sore bbs which for me are normal for the week leading up to AF. However, my nipples did not hurt AT ALL. They were sensitive leading up to O (which is normal for me) but stopped being so right after.
> 
> Apologies for the essay, but hope the above helps in some way. Now that Ive got this far, lets just hope it sticks! Best of luck to all of us!

Thanks and Congrats!! I wish u a Happy and Healthy 9months


----------



## artsiekat

Congrats! H&h nine months, momma! Thanks so much for the helpful post!


----------



## Hopeful Helen

Congratulations, and thank you for posting your symptoms. Today is 8/9 dpo for me and I have had stomach cramps a lot like what you describe. These are unusual for me since I don't usually cramp before AF, or at least not until the day before she's due, and she's at least 4 days away today. I wish you all the best for the next 9 months


----------



## tashyluv

Dont apologise, us ladies love posts like this! thank you. 

and congratulations xxxxx


----------



## shteach7

beelix said:


> Of course, happy to share my chart if it helps (hope this works)... though as you can see, the times I've taken my temps are all over the shop.
> 
> I don't think anyone should lose hope until AF arrives. My obsessing over all my symptoms and trying to compare them with everyone else's has just hightlighted to me how different we are all and how different all our symptoms can be.

Thank you so much for sharing your chart. Again congratulations and enjoy every minute for all of us :))


----------



## Sommerfugl

Thanks for sharing, that's a really interesting and helpful post.

Congratulations on your BFP :)


----------



## precious1

Congrats beelix......we have the same exact schedule. I'm due for af tomorrow. I used opk and I had a dark line equal to the control on june 30 and an even darker line on july 1. I get bad cramps the day of and swore I was getting it today! Everything you reported is so similar to me.....You give me hope. I won't test until monday if no af....

Again Congrats and thanks for your post!!!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Congrats!!!
Happy and healthy 9 months to you!!!

I also would love to say thank you very much for posting this! Not too many BFPers come back to tell us BFNers the juicy info we all like to compare ours to! It really does help us all! So thank you very much!


----------



## peanutjelly

Congratulations on ur bfps and thank u so much for the info. Really useful!

I can match what you've said with my own symptoms but like u say everyone is different so trying not to get my hopes up!


----------



## Baby2012

Congrats on your lovely bfp and like the other ladies have said, thank you so much for sharing your symptoms in such detail.

Us TCC ladies love a happy bfp post with lots of symptom :) Every woman is different but it's nice to read how different...or in some cases how alike we are all.

Enjoy your pregnancy and hopefully we'll see you soon in the first tri boars xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Thank you for taking the time to share this with us! 
Congratulations!! Enjoy your 9 months of pregnancy! I LOVED being pregnant!

Many blessings your way!


----------



## future_numan

Congratulations


----------



## v2007

Congrats.

:bfp:

V xxx


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!! :baby:


----------



## SKAV

Congrats , have a h&h 9months :happydance:


----------



## FragileDoll

Thank you for the info!


----------



## CuddleBunny

Congratulations! Sooo exciting! Wishing you a h&h 9 months! :happydance::happydance:


----------

